# CWO ( RSM ) Scott Patterson CD



## mariomike (13 Feb 2016)

I received this from where I used to work,

"It is with deep regret that I inform you of the passing of one of our colleagues, Equipment Repair Technician Scott Patterson.  Scott passed away this afternoon, ( Feb. 10) surrounded by his family and friends at Sunnybrook Hospital's Veterans Wing.  In addition to his career with the City of Toronto and Toronto Paramedic Services, where he worked in both Stores and Equipment Services, Scott was a highly respected member of the Canadian Armed Forces Reserve, rising to the rank of Chief Warrant Officer, the highest Non-Commissioned Officer rank in the Canadian military, and was serving with 32 Service Battalion after a proud history of service with the Queen's Own Rifles of Canada."

RIP Scott. It was a pleasure to have known you.


----------



## observor 69 (13 Feb 2016)

In today's TO Star.

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/thestar/obituary.aspx?n=scott-frederick-patterson-paddy&pid=177706295


----------

